# Remember Me



## Apple Ice (Oct 11, 2014)

Yours is my favourite face, your drowned wrinkles my most lovely valley 


Punching against my two way mirror
My puddle of tears the last refuge


Your eyes are my ocean, I always did enjoy their reflection


The mask is slipping from my face
Moths swarm the light


Your heart is pure gold, much too heavy to carry 


The silver lining is fading, the clouds are greying
Smidgen of hope, smidgen of saliva 
Black eyes, white noise
From a butterfly to a moth


Who is this lighthouse looking for me?


The blind can't appreciate the painting,
Sail on the blue sea and let me sink my dear, you have been my ship for long enough


The butterfly will flutter out of its lost box and be free forever

Remember me, 

I will always remember you




_Dedicated to the wonderful woman in purple._


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 11, 2014)

A touching piece.  I could feel the sense of lost.

There's one typo I see *Silver*


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 11, 2014)

This is very , very poignant and beautiful. The chaotic, seemingly random lines  [the mask is slipping from my face,moths swarm the light,and the 6th verse] speak dark voids of loss and despair and work so beautifully together. I am sorry for the cause of this stunning inspiration, but am so glad you shared this moving, melancholy tribute.
My favorite lines were "The blind can't appreciate the painting" --and the last 4 line following. Peace my friend....Jul


----------



## JamesR (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not a big poetry guy--it's perhaps the one genre of literature I just cannot grasp no matter how much I try. However, I found your poem to be delightful in that the imagery felt very vivid and real--as if I could really reach out my hands and touch the environment.


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you Jeff, I had totally missed that nit. Much appreciated. 

Thanks Jul, I'm very glad you enjoyed it. Your comments are always highly appreciated.

JamesR, thank you for the comments. I am very pleased you connected with the piece. Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## WKSwenson (Oct 17, 2014)

I found it confussing.are you sad? lonely? lost? are you in love? this was a roller coaster for me. didn't "catch" which emotion was trying to be shared.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 17, 2014)

WKSwenson said:


> I found it confussing.are you sad? lonely? lost? are you in love? this was a roller coaster for me. didn't "catch" which emotion was trying to be shared.



Confused me too, but then poetry often does if I try to grasp the authors meaning. Instead I usually read and just let myself find my own meaning. If I search for the meaning of the text written I will often appreciate it less.

For example;

With this piece, I imagine the death of a loved one. That is what I walked away with. What Apple really aimed for I couldn't possibly say. Rather than have the piece ruined for me, I let myself walk away with what I received. That to me is why poetry is great...each person can walk away with something different and equally great.


~Kev.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 17, 2014)

Greimour--I love what you said, I think that is the best way to read poetry.  I love to read comments on my poetry, seeing my work through  different eyes...Peace...Jul


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the comments, guys. This was originally about Alzheimer disease and I find the disease is very much like a loved one is dying through phases of lucidity so I wanted to try and capture how death-like it was. I did then modify it a bit for Pandora's passing away, however. 

Everything's not for everyone, Swenson, so it's absolutely fine if this wasn't your cup of tea. Thank you for sharing your thoughts, I appreciate it. 

Glad you got something out of it, Greimor. Thanks for the comments. What you said about poetry in general is wise as always


----------



## Dalton (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazing work, this is a very powerful piece.  This is why I love poetry; rhythmic lines put together to create something beautiful.


----------

